

Skynet Becomes Aware, Launches Nuclear Attack On Humanity - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2011/04/19/skynet-becomes-aware-launches-nuclear-attack-on-humanity/

======
michaelcampbell
And here I am on ycombinator.com. I guess it's the little things that gets one
through the final day(s).

------
RobertKohr
As with most vaporware, this date keeps getting pushed off. It was originally
scheduled for 1997.

------
JoeAltmaier
Release dates are never met...we have 3 months, minimum, before we have to
worry.

------
nkassis
I'm sure something will happen and the date will be pushed a little further.

